# mt.baker backcountry questions



## pun eater

I live by mt.baker so i want to go into backcountry there. They say you need to be certified to go but where do i get certified?


----------



## DrnknZag

There isn't any certification that is REQUIRED to go into the BC, but you better sure as shit know what you're doing out there before you even think about going out there. Especially at Baker. Get yourself the gear and avy training.


----------



## pun eater

DrnknZag said:


> There isn't any certification that is REQUIRED to go into the BC, but you better sure as shit know what you're doing out there before you even think about going out there. Especially at Baker. Get yourself the gear and avy training.


Do u go into m.baker backcountry? cus i was told that it is different for this mountain


----------



## killclimbz

It's amazing backcountry riding with very high consequence if you make a mistake. That consequence usually being death. Take Level I avy course. Get the basic avy gear. The riding is amazing outside of the ski area, but you need some knowledge.


----------



## pun eater

killclimbz said:


> It's amazing backcountry riding with very high consequence if you make a mistake. That consequence usually being death. Take Level I avy course. Get the basic avy gear. The riding is amazing outside of the ski area, but you need some knowledge.


but do you know if it is absolutely required?
im just checking


----------



## LuckyRVA

oh god

10char


----------



## DrnknZag

pun eater said:


> but do you know if it is absolutely required?
> im just checking


No, it's not. But if you like living, it's highly recommended.


----------



## killclimbz

For you, it is required...


----------



## pun eater

thank you for all the replys im going to take the coarse this year


----------



## snowvols

I hope this is a troll.


----------



## NWBoarder

The course is a great idea. Also, the Mt. Baker Resort will not let you out of the gate without proper equipment. Hell, some days they won't let you ride the upper chairs without a beacon at least.


----------



## beall

I was in Victoria B.C. on holidays last on May and looking at MT Baker almost everyday. It is the tallest mountain I can see from Victoria B.C and it looks fantastic from a distance away. Do they have resort there or it is just a big arse mountain?


----------



## timmytard

I was there a few years back on a blue bird day with over 3 feet of untouched powder, it was one of the best days ever.
About 6 or 7 of us went, everyone was pretty good so no waitin'.
One of the guys was an incredible skier who had a pass there every year.
My plan was to try & stick to him like glue, it worked out awesome.

Biggest drops I've ever done & probably will ever do & there are so many.
I don't know what there stats are but what they call blue would be a double black almost everywhere.




I guess it snowed so much that there was an out-of-bounds section that you can't ride regularly.
There was a line of hikers, drudging single file up to the fuckin' steepest shit you've ever seen. From the bottom it looked vertical.
Every so often a dude would come flyin' down & lay a carve that would spray like 40 people, it looked wicked.

It looked like this, only way steeper & longer.
The first thing that I thought when seen it.
It would've sucked for the 95% of the Gold miners that didn't strike it rich.

TT


----------



## pun eater

Snowolf said:


> There is no "certification" but if you access the back country through the gates of the ski area, there are requirements:
> 
> Beacon, Probe, Shovel, Partner and demonstrate an ability to use said equipment. Ski Patrol mans the gates and checks.
> 
> From any point other than the ski area, it is National Forest and public land; you are free to do what you want.
> 
> For practical purposes though, you had better know what you are doing in the back country as it is serious shit anywhere in the Cascades and Mt. Baker especially. You had better have map and compass and general outdoor skills. You had better have basic weather and avalanche awareness skills and ideally have take an actual avalanche awareness course; preferably the level one course.
> 
> If you are not an accomplished outdoorsman with winter experience and some avalanche training, stay out!


thanks thats exactly what i wanted to hear


----------



## Ale_Capone

I agree with the above sentiment. The whole mt baker snoqualmie national forrest has some seriously dangerous terrain. also seriously scenic and rewarding once you learn how to enjoy it as safe as possible..

I HIGHLY recomend checking out guide/insturctor Liz Daly in AAI in bellingham. She's been killing in washington on a snowboard and often calls chamonix her home. Check out her report to get an idea how rad she is, and get her contact info here.. 


Splitboard.com Forums • View topic - Livin' la Vida LOCA!

Note. I do not know Liz nor have i ever met her, and have no affiliation or relation with AAI...


----------



## ShredLife

sure, NOW you pop your head up around here Ale :laugh:


I do not know, nor have met Liz - have followed her TRs on Splitboard.com


i want to marry her.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

This last winter patrol was scanning folks at the gates...if their transceiver wasn't picking up your beacon, you were not going. I would also highly recommend finding a seasoned local to go out with.

On another note...just bagged a billygoat split so I got some work, studying abit more gear to get together....Ale ur wana pop my cherry?


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Snowolf said:


> Nice, so you got the Goat? You are going to love that board.....:thumbsup:


Snowolf, thanks for your review of the regular goat and encouragement; new last years model in a 159...had been drooling over it for a couple of months, scraped some $ from selling unused guitar stuff and figured better pull the trigger before the temps start falling.


----------



## Ale_Capone

wrathfuldeity said:


> This last winter patrol was scanning folks at the gates...if their transceiver wasn't picking up your beacon, you were not going. I would also highly recommend finding a seasoned local to go out with.
> 
> On another note...just bagged a billygoat split so I got some work, studying abit more gear to get together....Ale ur wana pop my cherry?


For sure man! 

Are looking to do some summer hiking and riding, or waiting for fresh? Hiked up the boulder glacier yesterday. Snow was amazingly soft and smooth for almost 5g. No summit. That pesky schrund you can see from the resort wrapped all the way aro7und into our path.

Coming up 542 someday this week to do some seraccing on the lower coleman. Are you busy?


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Ale_Capone said:


> For sure man!
> 
> Are looking to do some summer hiking and riding, or waiting for fresh? Hiked up the boulder glacier yesterday. Snow was amazingly soft and smooth for almost 5g. No summit. That pesky schrund you can see from the resort wrapped all the way aro7und into our path.
> 
> Coming up 542 someday this week to do some seraccing on the lower coleman. Are you busy?


Unfortunately, I'm not really ready...only got the stick and need binders and skins, though I could borrow my daughter's avy stuff. Been working my ass off this summer and only 2 days off this month and August schedule is already filled...but :dunno: got 12 days in HI for our 25th anniversary, trying to surf and reading a few avy and bc ski books on the beach. If that wasn't happening I'd be geared up. However, yesterday wifey said she wants to go up to Artist point on Wed afternoon...so a board is gettin thrown in and she can pick me up at the bottom of Table...perhaps if I'm really good she'll shuttle me back up the hill for another run. 

Check your pm...stop by for beer, I'm 2 min off I-5.


----------



## killclimbz

Wow, there is enough snow to still ride Table? Jealous...


----------



## Ale_Capone

Right on wrath!

I've got a set of bindings killclimbz gave me. You can use them if you change your mind. Couldn't find anyone to share the ride up, so I'm haning local for the next couple weeks.

KC,

There is always snow on table! Not sure, but I don't think they where ever able to open the rd last year? Even in lean years there is perrenial snow, and a remnant of the table mt glacier under little AK. It's more suncupped hard summer snow that ends the riding.. but you could always groom out a mini terrain park since you like that kind of thing.:cheeky4:


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Yesterday wed 7-25-12, opened artist point on Tuesday...first day since 2010. Did one run under table. Though there are easy shuttle laps to the far left in the 1st pic....right off the road; but they it won't last long...maybe a week in this heat. Table is the flat top knob to the right.










hard to see the lines abit left under table









At the base of table









shitty pic on mine and other's lines


----------



## DrnknZag

^^How was the snow? I'm planning on driving up there on Saturday (probably not dragging the board along though). I'd like to get a few turns up there before too much snow melts in this "heat".


----------



## wrathfuldeity

DrnknZag said:


> ^^How was the snow? I'm planning on driving up there on Saturday (probably not dragging the board along though). I'd like to get a few turns up there before too much snow melts in this "heat".


Its suncupped...not that great, but perhaps if it softens up more. Go to the left in that first pic, easy walk in and out verses going under table...if you don't catch the little the entrance in the upper right you can be screwed and its hard to see from the top.


----------



## DrnknZag

Made it up to Artist yesterday, so damn beautiful up there. Didn't bring the board, but I will next time out. Super suncupped, but it was pretty soft when I was up there (3-4 in the afternoon). Took a couple pics up there....


----------

